# /var/db/freebsd-update



## dave (Sep 29, 2009)

After a couple of updates, the files in /var/db/freebsd-update are taking considerable space on my /var partition.  Can they safely be removed after a successful update?


----------



## Beastie (Sep 29, 2009)

What good are they for when you've already made a successful update? AFAIK, freebsd-update checks for updates by comparing your current system with any newer version every time it runs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe they're used for rollbacks? Dunno.


----------



## tobe (Sep 30, 2009)

You can backup the files, erase them and run freebsd-update for a test


----------

